# 2007 Orbea Arin



## orbeaarin07 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is anyone using Orbea Arin 2007?
I ordered one in october, but still not yet received.
Do you also wait for it like me? :idea: 
I have a question: is Arin 2007 already released by Orbea?


----------



## orbeaarin07 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Arin 07 is finally received today, some days before Christmas.  
Let my LBS build it up and post pics later.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome! Try and get a frame-only weight if you can; I'd be interested in the result.


----------

